
I hired a wife. And my career took off - mooreds
https://medium.com/@chrismorgan_1657/i-hired-a-wife-and-my-career-took-off-16dc8ae481fe
======
Fjolsvith
_" What Luisa allowed me to achieve in just a few short months got me thinking
about whether certain male lawyers had the edge over someone like me simply
because they had wives holding down the domestic front. Perhaps the extra time
and brain space that I just discovered was something they had all along."_

So maybe having a nuclear family could be more reason for male success than a
glass ceiling?

